# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  What a gorgeous snake - Gaboon Viper

## rabernet

Wow, I was watching Nat Geo yesterday and they had a piece on the Gaboon Viper. The King Cobra has always been my favorite venomous snake, but the Gaboon Viper's pattern is unreal! Here's the best picture I could find with Google: 

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Re...ault.cfm?id=58

----------


## Rapture

I still like the Rhino over the Gaboon, but they are both awesome.

----------


## Uncle Festae

Gabinos (Gaboon x Rhino)  are sweeeet! you guys seen those?

----------


## rabernet

OK, now I have to go google the Rhino! LOL

----------


## Rapture

Here's a Rhino with some pretty nice color:

http://market.kingsnake.com/image/567825.jpg

----------


## rabernet

Oh wow! That IS a very pretty animal!

----------


## JLC

Aaahhhhh....I love Gaboons.  Like rhinos, too...but Gaboons are my fave!! Somewhere, I have a really cool picture I took of one in at the National Zoo....but at the moment, I can't find it.  :Sad:   I'll keep looking!

----------


## krood

i had the pleasure of seeing a gaboon viper this past saturday at an exotic reptile show. its head was HUGE! and you're right, the patterns are so bizarre. the geometric shapes are so symmetrical it's hard to believe they are real. awesome animal.

----------


## nd179906

The rhinos have the coolest color I have ever seen on a snake. I like gaboons and rhinos so I definitly like gabinos haha.

----------


## wendyhoo9

They are wicked cool snakes!  While I was working at the National Aquarium in Baltimore many moons ago (where we did have a gaboon) there was a keeper from the Baltimore Zoo who died of a gaboon bite.  Not at the zoo mind you, in their personal collection.  They fed without anyone there it looked like and couldn't get help in time.  Pretty snake, but I'm happy to view them from behind glass myself!


Wendy

----------


## jotay

Actually many years ago at the National Zoo in DC a teenager broke into the reptile house one night and stole a Gaboon Viper and stuck it in a pillowcase and threw it over his shoulder to take home and keep as a pet.
He got about half way home on the bus no less and was transfering when it finally bit him in the back thru the case.
Needless to say he created quite a stir. My dad was a police officer at the zoo at the time and he was one of the officers that had to race to the airport to pick up addt'l antivenom. Young man recovered fine, thankfully.

My dad everytime he see's a pic of a Gaboon Viper remembers that whole evening.

There are awesomely beautiful snakes.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Reptile Magazine did an article on gabbons a few months back and I was floored by their beauty. As crazy as their pattern is they show a picture laying under leaves and the camoflauge is perfect! If you like them you gotta see the article. They are my new favorite venomous, but cobras are still some of the most intimidating.

----------


## Sausage

I do like Gaboons and Rhinos, although I wouldn't ever really consider keeping hots. Beautiful but deadly, hehe.   :Very Happy:  
My favorite venomous snake has got to be either the Eyelash viper of the Fer De Lance.   :Snake:

----------


## Aric

Gaboons have got to be one of my favorite snakes. Just something about gaboons that makes you just want to hold them :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Hopefully in a few months ill be able to work with them :Smile: .

Gaboon Viper
Gaboon Mouth

Rhinos are also pretty cool, but to me the gaboons are way better :Smile: .

----------


## djansen

gaboons are beautiful but i think rhino vipers take the cake like the one from the ituri forest.  here is one from diamond reptile breeders
http://diamondreptile.com/ituri_rhino_viper.html
i want one so bad!

----------


## frankykeno

> Reptile Magazine did an article on gabbons a few months back and I was floored by their beauty. As crazy as their pattern is they show a picture laying under leaves and the camoflauge is perfect! If you like them you gotta see the article. They are my new favorite venomous, but cobras are still some of the most intimidating.


There's a quite decent sized Gaboon at the Toledo Zoo.  It's in a very naturalistic display with lots of leaf litter and yes it is amazing how their pattern just completely blends in.  You could easily step on one without knowing it's there (though you might find out about a millisecond later!).  I was absolutely fascinated by it and kept going back over and over again to watch it.

----------


## karenjmd

I've seen both gaboon and rhinos in real life....(behind glass, thankfully) and I agree, both are stunning. I was amazed to see how thick they get as well. Wasn't expecting that.

----------


## jknudson

I'm with Chrinuck, gabinos are where its at! Fo'sho. :Sweeet:  

-Jason

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

I've spent want hours watching these videos he has. Talked to him on Email and he is a nice guy. He keeps some Gaboon as well as rhino I believe

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=viperkeeper

----------

